# Cookie Clicker



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 31, 2013)

If you have any amount of time to waste at all, play this. Just do it.

Cookie Clicker


----------



## YddEd (Sep 1, 2013)

this is fun. I'm currently producing 11.6 cookies per second.
Edit: 47.2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 1, 2013)

YddEd said:


> this is fun. I'm currently producing 11.6 cookies per second.
> Edit: 47.2



Then you'll be terrified to hear that I'm currently producing 19,446,449 CpS


----------



## YddEd (Sep 1, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Then you'll be terrified to hear that I'm currently producing 19,446,449 CpS


Holy what the heck  988.8 atm


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 1, 2013)

35,453.6 CpS


----------



## Username (Sep 1, 2013)

Having 8 time machines is fun 

I don't play this anymore, but I got up to 300,000+cps

My computer started lagging from all the stuff so I had to quit


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2013)

I had 32 time machines and left it on overnight before realising how pointless it was


----------



## YddEd (Sep 1, 2013)

100,390 CpS
Edit: 200,355 CpS


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 1, 2013)

My lookahead isn't so good on this.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 1, 2013)

Whats the point of this


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's my save after shutting it down for the first time in 17 hours.



Spoiler: Copy this text and paste it into the import save option



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%3D%21END%21


----------



## Spaxxy (Sep 1, 2013)

I love this game


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Whats the point of this


What's the point of repeatedly solving Rubik's cubes?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> What's the point of repeatedly solving Rubik's cubes?



To get chicks! Right?


----------



## Spaxxy (Sep 2, 2013)

Someone help me I've been playing this game for two hours straight.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this because of antvenom? 

I played for 2 days straight (just kept the computer on overnight), got to a few million/sec and stopped playing.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 2, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Is this because of antvenom?
> 
> I played for 2 days straight (just kept the computer on overnight), got to a few million/sec and stopped playing.



No, I don't particularly like antvenom. It's because of rockleesmile. Also, here's my current save.



Spoiler



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%3D%3D%21END%21


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm only at about 300k, but I've just been leaving the window open while practicing, and just checking on it every hour or so. Fun game


----------



## Spaxxy (Sep 2, 2013)

Almost at 5 mil per second now


----------



## cubingawsumness (Sep 2, 2013)

54,699,407.4 cps
57 time machines, 75 portals, 100 clickers, 50 everything else.
I just leave it running whenever I'm on the computer


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

I made it to a little over 10,000,000 CPS then quit because it got kinda boring.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 3, 2013)

I stopped playing a little bit after the awakening of the grandmatriarchs. The game got really creepy after that point.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 3, 2013)

Right now I'm at 8,493,993.4 CpS. These headlines are hilarious. "News: defective Alchemy Lab shut down, turned cookies into useless gold"


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2013)

this is the best game i have ever played

i got up to 250million cps on my first game (35,000,000,000,000ish cookies all time) then started a new game where i only clicked the cookie 15 times then got a cursor and havent clicked it since, at 25million cps now

oarso the hack in some cookies achievement:


Spoiler: how2do



clear the URL bar then type "javascript:Game.cookies=99999999999999999999" and preß enter


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 6, 2013)

I unlocked the "One Mind" research upgrade. It "awoke" the Grandmatriarchs.

This is the weirdest @#$!ing game I've ever played.

BTW 73,879,572.6 CpS now


----------



## BaconCuber (Sep 8, 2013)

I would recommend being the only one in the room while playing this game...(at least at the start, where you actually have to click.)


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2013)

okso I'm at 540million cps now. only have 15 cookie clicks. 170 cursors, 150 grandmas, 120 farms, 110 factories, 100 mines, 100 shipments, 100 alchemy labs, 100 portals, 80 time machines, 170trillion total cookies


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2013)

Version 1.035 makes it much easier to go higher. I'm currently at 1.2 billion (1,244,704,001.5) CpS, with 200 cursors, 150 grandmas, 130 portals, 118 time machines, and 100 of everything else. I've made 15 quadrillion cookies so far.

I got all the upgrades except One Mind and following, so no grandmapocalypse.

Going for my next time machine - it costs almost 1.8 quadrillion cookies.


----------



## Carson (Sep 9, 2013)

I see no way to login or create an account. Am I to assume your session is stored in a "cookie"?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 10, 2013)

Carson said:


> I see no way to login or create an account. Am I to assume your session is stored in a "cookie"?



Actually localstorage. (I do appreciate the joke though  ). It also gives you something like



Spoiler: this



MS4wMzJ8fDEzNzc5ODE4MDY3ODh8MTExMTF8MTI0MjM0NzM4OT U7MzQ1MzIzMDA3MjM1NzsyNTg4Njs1MTsxMjgwMDU0NzE4OTA7 MjI5Oy0xOy0xOzA7MTswOzA7MDstMXwxNTYsMTU2LDU0ODc0Mj IwMzQyOzE1MCwxNTAsNjA2NjYwMjQzNDU7MTAwLDEwMCwxMzky OTU5MTQ7MTAwLDEwMCw3NDIyNTE5NjY7MTAwLDEwMCwyMjE4Nj M1NjQyOzEwMCwxMDAsNTEzODgxNDc1MDs3Miw3MiwxMzM4NjE0 NTM0Mjs1MSw1MSwxOTY2MzY3NTYxMzA7NTAsNTAsNjU3ODEyNz EyMDc4O3wxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwx OzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOz EsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEs MTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMT sxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MCwwOzEsMTsx LDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDA7MSwxOzEsMTsxLD E7MSwwOzEsMDsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7 MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MSwwOzAsMDswLDA7MC wwOzAsMDsxLDE7MSwxOzEsMTsxLDE7MCwwOzEsMDsxLDA7MCww OzAsMDswLDA7MCwwO3wxOzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzE7MT sxOzE7MTswOzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzA7MDswOzA7MDsx OzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzE7MDswOzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzE7MTsxOz E7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzE7MTswOzE7MTswOzE7MTswOzE7MTsxOzE7 MTsxOzA7MTsxOzE7MTsxOzA7MDswOzA7MDsxOw%3D%3D%21END %21


if you want to save the game in its current state.


----------



## Wassili (Sep 10, 2013)

Goddamn this game is addicting. I've been playing for 4 hours total today, and I am currently at 150mil cps


----------



## YddEd (Sep 12, 2013)

668,803,239.4 cps atm.

Edit: 1,287,345,502.1 cps


----------



## KongShou (Sep 12, 2013)

17,000,000 cps atm

how the fudge r ppl on like 2 billion cps


----------



## Wassili (Sep 12, 2013)

KongShou said:


> 17,000,000 cps atm
> 
> how the fudge r ppl on like 2 billion cps



You'll get there...


----------



## KongShou (Sep 12, 2013)

Wassili said:


> You'll get there...



27 mil


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 12, 2013)

400mil CPS.

Grandmapocalypse is fun.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 14, 2013)

I can't play this anymore. It will kill me.

Also it's not so fun anymore after you've tasted cheated cookies.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2013)

i got bored







also if you want, set the url to "javascript:Game.RuinTheFun()" and preß enter to ruin the fun


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 14, 2013)

This is too addicting... If you put your computer to 'hibernate', would it still produce cookies?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> This is too addicting... If you put your computer to 'hibernate', would it still produce cookies?



no it dosent i tried


----------



## Carson (Sep 15, 2013)

New patch, new "building", crazy cookie production. I went from 500mil/sec to 1.5bil/sec almost instantly.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone dare to reset to check out the prestige system?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 15, 2013)

That made me go to 34,825,358,740.8 cps...




PeelingStickers said:


> Anyone dare to reset to check out the prestige system?


I hacked in 1 heavenly chip  +2% cps.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

I hard-reset right before the update came out


----------



## Wassili (Sep 15, 2013)

Why'd you do that?


----------



## Username (Sep 15, 2013)

What happens if I don't get the elder pledge?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 15, 2013)

http://cookieclicker.wikia.com/wiki/Grandmapocalypse

The Elder Pledge:
The Grandmapocalypse can be temporarily stopped by purchasing the Elder Pledge, an upgrade which becomes available after accumulating over 2,000,000 cookies. The first iteration of this upgrade costs 666,666 cookies and increases the effectiveness of your clicking as well as your cursors and boosts the cps of your grandmas based on your number of portals.


----------



## Carson (Sep 15, 2013)

Username said:


> What happens if I don't get the elder pledge?



Did you mean the "elder pact" by any chance? You can prevent the grandmapocalypse by not purchasing that upgrade.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 15, 2013)

The update made it stop working. I had 500 mil CPS and 30 tril cookies. The problem will probably be sorted out though.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow I just realized how addicting this is...

EDIT: Had it on for abut 5 hours and, currently 2.7 million cps


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 16, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> The update made it stop working. I had 500 mil CPS and 30 tril cookies. The problem will probably be sorted out though.



I somehow failed to notice the thing at the top telling me to hit ctrl + f5 earlier. That made it work.

I immediately bought 50 antimatter condensers and a bunch of upgrades, and my CPS jumped from 500 mil to 2 bil


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 16, 2013)

Seems the ultimate goal isn't so idle after all, If you manage to buy the "Get Lucky" upgrade, golden cookies will appear while you have bonuses from previous cookies, they will stack meaning you can build up thousands of times your CPS in mere seconds. The catch is that you have to be active to wait for the cookies (not a problem as the final upgrade for the golden cookies reduces this to about 37 seconds to 1:45), and the grannies....oooooh the grannies.

The grandmapocalypse rewards you with that vital extra CPS, but it takes so much away with the red cookies. You don't want to sell all the grandmas to get just gold cookies as you lose CPS, rather it is better to buy the elder pledge in increments *every time you are active* so you can gold coookie hoard for half an hour. When you've got to go somewhere simply don't buy it and let the grannies return to taking over the earth, being idle should net you plenty of coins anyway.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait to see what happens when I complete it


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

okso heres a tip

turn mouse keys on (alt+shift+numlock) wich lets you use your numpad as a mouse. 5 = click, 0 = click+hold, + = doubleclick, so if you keep pressing 05+ at the same time then you get 4 clicks for each press. i got 341 clicks in 10 seconds wif this method

edit: wol just used my autoclicker on that websye

A new personal best, you clicked 572479 times in 10 seconds. That's it, over 200 - excellent! Well done! But you really need to stop now before your brain explodes!!!


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

I restarted, and I'm currently at 40cps with not a single cookie click  (after a short while)


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

For some reason I have 109/103 upgrades.


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

Now at 70K cps with not a single cookie click


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm at 15MCpS with no cookie clicks.


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

TDM said:


> I'm at 15MCpS with no cookie clicks.



currently at 31M cps with no clicks


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm currently on 21 heavenly chips if I were to restart now

Not going to though, need moar milk first :3


----------



## KongShou (Sep 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso heres a tip
> 
> turn mouse keys on (alt+shift+numlock) wich lets you use your numpad as a mouse. 5 = click, 0 = click+hold, + = doubleclick, so if you keep pressing 05+ at the same time then you get 4 clicks for each press. i got 341 clicks in 10 seconds wif this method
> 
> ...



you used to be able to just hold 5 and + down and it went mental. theyve patched it i think


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> currently at 31M cps with no clicks


Only on 20M, but I'm saving up for the Bc/Rf, which takes forever - I'm on 49,000,000,000 cookies. Nearly half way there. I'm doing homework while I wait. I have 100/100/100/95/70/60/40/30/20/10.
Edit: Golden cookie; x7 CpS for 77s.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 16, 2013)

Did they patch the Frenzy+Click Frenzy combo? (*5439 clicking power). I've never got it but I'm hearing stuff that they have (which kinda sucks, that's the ultimate goal for golden cookies)


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

I might start clicking, because not clicking is kinda useless


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> I might start clicking, because not clicking is kinda useless


I have 1373 CpC and 20,230,972.7 CpS... clicking won't help me much.


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

TDM said:


> I have 1373 CpC and 20,230,972.7 CpS... clicking won't help me much.



I have even more CPS (over 50M), but getting Frenzy or Clicking Frenzy is killing me because I want to click so bad :/


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> I might start clicking, because not clicking is kinda useless



Have you got both the achievements for not clicking?


----------



## Username (Sep 16, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Have you got both the achievements for not clicking?



The one with 1M with 15 clicks and 1M with no clicks? Yes


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> The one with 1M with 15 clicks and 1M with no clicks? Yes



then you might as well begin clicking  that's it for the no click achievements


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

okso if you just haf the tab open but your not paying attencion to it, press f12, go to console, type Game.goldenCookie.spawn and preb enter, copy and paste it and add an 'alert("hello !")' in it so you dont miss any golden cookies


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso if you just haf the tab open but your not paying attencion to it, press f12, go to console, type Game.goldenCookie.spawn and preb enter, copy and paste it and add an 'alert("hello !")' in it so you dont miss any golden cookies



setInterval(function() {
if (Game.goldenCookie.life > 0) Game.goldenCookie.click();
}, 100);

Clicks them automatically


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> setInterval(function() {
> if (Game.goldenCookie.life > 0) Game.goldenCookie.click();
> }, 100);
> 
> Clicks them automatically



but thast cheating


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> but thast cheating



Tis only cheating if you get caught.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 17, 2013)

okso if you want to cheat the best way just
1) Make a new bookmark and put it on the bookmark bar (so you can click it right after you go on cookie clicker)
2) Copy and paste this into the URL bit 


javascript: (function () { var jsCode = document.createElement('script'); jsCode.setAttribute('src', 'https://gist.github.com/AvanH/bdae70c2b5c557b04d93/raw/ad46ee8ee246294ea253cc77480da88f24999095/gistfile1.js'); document.body.appendChild(jsCode); }());


3) Press save
4) Go on cookie clicker
5) Click on the bookmark
6) Click on "Auto-Click cookie" "Auto-Click golden cookie" "Auto-Buy upgrades" "Auto-Buy products" and "Auto-Spawn golden cookie"
7) Wait a few hours while doing other stuff
8) ???
9) $$$
10) COOKIES!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

Cheated cookies taste bad, I really don't want to go down that route because I know I will quit the game on the very same day xD


----------



## YddEd (Sep 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Cheated cookies taste bad, I really don't want to go down that route because I know I will quit the game on the very same day xD


Ok but auto clicking cookies, auto clicking golden cookies and auto buying buildings don't really = cheated cookies.
in my opinion


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Cheated cookies taste bad, I really don't want to go down that route because I know I will quit the game on the very same day xD



But is quitting such a game really a bad thing?


----------



## CHJ (Sep 17, 2013)

cookie clicker is stoopeed, i quit then they maek anti-matter condenser, they nubbier than ben


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

Stefan said:


> But is quitting such a game really a bad thing?



yes, without this game I am nothing... I must bake cookies to become a grandmatriarch!


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 17, 2013)

If you refresh to get updates, do you lose your cookies/buildings etc.? Silly question...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> If you refresh to get updates, do you lose your cookies/buildings etc.? Silly question...



no. If you're worried, export your save and paste into into notepad/word/whatever an then refresh. Updates come up naturally anyway


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

Started grandmapocalypse for the 2nd time now (after restart) This time I will play until I get all achievements and upgrades. Then restart again for heavenly chips


----------



## Carson (Sep 17, 2013)

I suppose I'm the oddball. I am definitely NOT going for an entire game with no clicks. I am at 112,217 cookie clicks so far. No autoclicker or any of that BS.... that just kind of makes the game pointless to me.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

woo 10bil CPS, finally got the 900tril kitten. Now I just need 100 of everything then I'm good to reset (gonna take a looong time)


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

Currently at 360mil cps after resetting. Going to get all the upgrades and achievements this time before resetting again


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

5.8bir cps now, 1.69 quardillion oferall


----------



## KongShou (Sep 17, 2013)

what is you ppls strategy? save up for big stuff? buy stuff as soon as you can?

only 122 million cps


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2013)

KongShou said:


> what is you ppls strategy? save up for big stuff? buy stuff as soon as you can?
> 
> only 122 million cps



save up alot and always have more than the amount of cookies you would get in 30 minutes


----------



## KongShou (Sep 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> save up alot and always have more than the amount of cookies you would get in 30 minutes



why?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 17, 2013)

Get the cats asap, the last one jumped me from 5.2BCPS to 10.2BCPS

Gold cookie spam: If you've hit the grandmapocalypse, buy the elder pledge to get 30mins of free gold cookies, however you shouldn't activate the grandmapocalypse until you're beyond 200mil CPS IMO, the red cookies seriously hurt. Max out your lucky cookies asap so you can get frenzy + lucky combos yielding 8400 * your CPS.

It is possible to get this combo without the final upgrade, but you have only a 2 second window for this to occur.


----------



## EternalE (Sep 17, 2013)

i'm trying to buy 100 of everything. I have 87 mines and they mow cost more than my time machines!


----------



## applemobile (Sep 18, 2013)

When i have been onto http://cookieclicker.wikia.com/wiki/Cookie_Clicker_Wiki i always suddenly rush and try and click the cookie.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 18, 2013)

applemobile said:


> When i have been onto http://cookieclicker.wikia.com/wiki/Cookie_Clicker_Wiki i always suddenly rush and try and click the cookie.



I just did that... :fp


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 18, 2013)

the cookie monster javascript is actually really helpful...


----------



## KongShou (Sep 18, 2013)

just bought an upgrade and it almost doubled my cps

the one that double the cps of antimatter thingy


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2013)

im getting 140 billion cps prettymut all the time now, frenzy lasts for 2:34 so ittuce along time then usually right after or before it finished i'll get another one


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> im getting 140 billion cps prettymut all the time now, frenzy lasts for 2:34 so ittuce along time then usually right after or before it finished i'll get another one



Did you reset to get that high? If I reset now it should ultimately triple my CPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Did you reset to get that high? If I reset now it should ultimately triple my CPS



no dunhaf any heavenly chips but if I reset now I'd get 154


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 19, 2013)

It seems like since the elder pledges stop getting more expensive after ~500bil, it's useless to buy the elder covenant unless you have really low CPS, since the 5% hit is more costly than paying 500bil per hour. Am I reading that right?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It seems like since the elder pledges stop getting more expensive after ~500bil, it's useless to buy the elder covenant unless you have really low CPS, since the 5% hit is more costly than paying 500bil per hour. Am I reading that right?



yep, this is correct, in frenzy you make that back in seconds.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

i just keep getting elder pledge as soon as it runs out, i get my cookies back in ~22 seconds so ist prettygood

just need 10 more condensers to get 100 then i can reset but it will cost 23.5 quadrillion D:


----------



## YddEd (Sep 19, 2013)

I have 129 condensers


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I have 129 condensers



wot cps/heavenly chips ?.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 19, 2013)

I reset thinking heavenly chips were something awesome, I got 11 for 22%. Waste of my hard spent time


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

okso

Math.max(0,Math.floor((-1+Math.pow(1+Game.cookiesEarned/125000000000,0.5))/2))

tells you how mutch heavenly chips you wood get if you reset right now (preb f12 and go to d console tab)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 19, 2013)

or you could just use the cookie monster javascript which handily does that for you  (and other useful stuff)


----------



## EternalE (Sep 20, 2013)

I have 19,668,703.3 cps. I've heard of something called a grandmacolypse, when does that happen?


----------



## Carson (Sep 20, 2013)

EternalE said:


> I have 19,668,703.3 cps. I've heard of something called a grandmacolypse, when does that happen?



Go here http://cookieclicker.wikia.com/wiki/Upgrades
Scroll down to the section regarding the Bingo Center.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 20, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wot cps/heavenly chips ?.


36,895,504,017.8 cps with 1 heavenly chip.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 20, 2013)

Gonna restart at 20 quad total, ~200 chips

I'll post how long it takes me to get back

1 hour in - 140mil cps


----------



## YddEd (Sep 21, 2013)

Just reset, got 2689 heavenly chips. 



PeelingStickers said:


> 1 hour in - 140mil cps


Took me about 5-10 mins to get back to 140mil cps 

EDIT: A minute after the reply ^^ I got to 442mil cps.
EDIT: After 25 minutes: 10,000,119,947.5 cps.
EDIT: After 1 hour: 423,817,297,471 cps.
No cheating this time.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, I only got 400% increase xD

up to 10bil cps now


----------



## Wassili (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm kind of confused about the heavenly chips, I currently have 125 trillion total cookies and 2.5 billion cps, how much would resetting increase this? Should I wait longer, or should I reset and get 15 chips?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 21, 2013)

Wassili said:


> I'm kind of confused about the heavenly chips, I currently have 125 trillion total cookies and 2.5 billion cps, how much would resetting increase this? Should I wait longer, or should I reset and get 15 chips?


Definitely wait. If you wait you can do what I did


----------



## Wassili (Sep 21, 2013)

Which is? Haven't been following this thread much.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 21, 2013)

it's very hard to get 100 antimatter condensors on your first run without cheating. I'd recommend resetting once you're around 90 and starting to struggle to get those last ten. If you want a general idea where this is around: (15-20 quad cookies). This should give you more than enough chips to reset and get back to where you were in about 24 hours.

In short: Get every achievement except for 100 condensors and 100 of all.


----------



## KongShou (Sep 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Just reset, got 2689 heavenly chips.
> 
> 
> Took me about 5-10 mins to get back to 140mil cps
> ...



how?

also what is heavenly chips?


----------



## Wassili (Sep 21, 2013)

http://cookieclicker.wikia.com/wiki/Heavenly_Chips


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Just reset, got 2689 heavenly chips.
> 
> 
> Took me about 5-10 mins to get back to 140mil cps
> ...



[15/09/2013 10:17:22] Eddy Shao: let me check how many golden cookie clicks i have
[15/09/2013 10:18:02] Eddy Shao: 57,982 cookie clicks
[15/09/2013 10:18:03] Eddy Shao: i get
[15/09/2013 10:18:29] Eddy Shao: 1,393,187,665.8 cookies per click
[15/09/2013 10:18:38] Eddy Shao: i get golden cookies every 3 seconds
[15/09/2013 10:18:52] Eddy Shao: or 2

thast not cheating rye


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm restarting. I'm going to try and get every achievement except Cheated cookies taste awful, including all shadow achievements, without the Cookie Monster. Black cat's paw is going to be difficult. Also, how do you get Uncanny clicker? It's nearly impossible to click 15 times a second.


----------



## bundat (Sep 21, 2013)

Without auto-clickers: if your keyboard has a numeric keypad (a lot of new laptops don't)

Alt+shift+numlock
Turns on MouseKeys (your numeric keypad becomes a mouse simulator).

Put cursor on cookie.
Mash numpad 5 (simulates click) and numpad 0 (simulates mouse press) and numpad + (simulates double click).
For me, mashing just 5 and 0 for a couple of seconds was enough for the achievement.


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2013)

bundat said:


> Without auto-clickers: if your keyboard has a numeric keypad (a lot of new laptops don't)
> 
> Alt+shift+numlock
> Turns on MouseKeys (your numeric keypad becomes a mouse simulator).
> ...


I was using the wrong +, and didn't know 0 and 5 also worked. Thanks. I've tried it in incognito (to not affect my main game) and I got the achievement almost immediately. I'll try it on my main game when I reach 1 million cookies: it's taken me 20 minutes on my new game, but I've finally got my first cursor. Once you get one, the others are a lot easier.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> [15/09/2013 10:17:22] Eddy Shao: let me check how many golden cookie clicks i have
> [15/09/2013 10:18:02] Eddy Shao: 57,982 cookie clicks
> [15/09/2013 10:18:03] Eddy Shao: i get
> [15/09/2013 10:18:29] Eddy Shao: 1,393,187,665.8 cookies per click
> ...


See the date?



Wassili said:


> Which is? Haven't been following this thread much.


4 posts above the post I'm replying to. (Which is yours)


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2013)

Spoiler











True neverclick and no Cheated cookes taste awful.

So how many total cookies are people getting to before resetting for Heavenly Chips?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 22, 2013)

I reset at around 20 quad, getting the 100 condensors is a chore without reset


----------



## YddEd (Sep 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


36,895,504,017.8 cps+ Not sure anymore.


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 22, 2013)

i quit cubing. now i am going to be the cookie clicker champion !!!!!:tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2013)

YddEd said:


> See the date?



jar but you cheated on your last game to get all dose heavenly chips on this gaem


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 22, 2013)

Is at 98 antimatter condensors, just about to go to bed, but needs another 3 quad.

Gonna take at least another hour or so to get.

Gets frenzy+clicking frenzy combo

AWWWWWYEAAAAAAHHHHH!.jpg

+5 quad

I now have all the achievements in this goddamn game.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 22, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Is at 98 antimatter condensors, just about to go to bed, but needs another 3 quad.
> 
> Gonna take at least another hour or so to get.
> 
> ...



inb4 adds more achievements


----------



## YddEd (Sep 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> jar but you cheated on your last game to get all dose heavenly chips on this gaem


jar but that never happened because I lied.
im joking


hkpnkp said:


> i quit cubing. now i am going to be the cookie clicker champion !!!!!:tu


Good luck beating me :tu


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 23, 2013)

YddEd said:


> jar but that never happened because I lied.
> im joking
> 
> Good luck beating me :tu


Did you seriously get 2689 chips on your first reset without cheats?


----------



## RicardoRix (Sep 23, 2013)

He has admitted he lies, I think it's a fairly safe assumption, especially when everyone else is getting 10-20 chips.

I think this might have been mentioned before, but I did not realise that the standard golden cookie bonus, +X cookie really pays out if you keep a large amount of cookies in reserve. Like 10Trillion in bank => 1 Trillion bonus.
Not really sure where to go from here though, 40Trillion for the next upgrade is gonna take hours.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok. I wipe saved. Lets start fresh without cheetz


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2013)

wol your funy

also i reset my other game and got 273 chips legit


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 23, 2013)

I wanna get to 500 before 2nd reset but I fear that will take too long.

also I only have 2.5x my old cps with max upgrades compared to the 4x I was expecting... idk why


----------



## KongShou (Sep 23, 2013)

legit 800 antimatter condenser

300 everything else

no Game.cookies = 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 business whatsoever

question: if i reset now do i get chips?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 23, 2013)

lolyes, probably around 5000 or something crazy


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> legit 800 antimatter condenser
> 
> 300 everything else
> 
> ...



okso youll get 4.47*10^27 chips qiqiqiqi


----------



## KongShou (Sep 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> okso youll get 4.47*10^27 chips qiqiqiqi



do i just click reset?

edit: 1429 heavenly chips






seems legit






infinity cookies
not im going for heavenly chips, i now have as many antimatter thingy as i want right?

ok i broke the game

lets hard reset and start again


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2013)

okso cool heavenly chips are cumulative sort of, now i have 425 of them


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm scared. Should I or should I not buy "one mind"?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm scared. Should I or should I not buy "one mind"?



bye it, it dosent do anything bad


----------



## YddEd (Oct 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I'm scared. Should I or should I not buy "one mind"?


Buy every upgrade. (That's what I did)


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm at 28,364,504 cps! Lol idk why this game is so addicting 
Edit: I want to clarify that i am not cheating! I guess just trust me?


----------



## Wassili (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok I'm think I'm gonna reset, 5 bil cps, 1.8 quad total cookies and I finally got 100 time machines  The chips will give me 30% cps increase, worth it?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Ok I'm think I'm gonna reset, 5 bil cps, 1.8 quad total cookies and I finally got 100 time machines  The chips will give me 30% cps increase, worth it?



Get a load more anti-matter condensers; and have you got all the accomplishments yet? Also, you can cheat, get yourself loads more cookies, and you get another accomplishment.

In short, no. Get lots more cookies.


----------



## Wassili (Oct 2, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Get a load more anti-matter condensers; and have you got all the accomplishments yet? Also, you can cheat, get yourself loads more cookies, and you get another accomplishment.
> 
> In short, no. Get lots more cookies.



Haha I am never gonna cheat  As for achievements I am missing the 100 antimatters one, the golden cookie ones and the resetting ones.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 2, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Haha I am never gonna cheat  As for achievements I am missing the 100 antimatters one, the golden cookie ones and the resetting ones.



Just add 1 cookie and you'll get the acheivement (I think).


----------



## Wassili (Oct 2, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Just add 1 cookie and you'll get the acheivement (I think).



Which one? Cheated cookies taste awful?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 3, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Which one? Cheated cookies taste awful?



Yep.


----------



## bundat (Oct 4, 2013)

You don't even need to add a cookie, even just spawning a golden cookie works:
javascript:Game.goldenCookie.spawn()

Also, apparently, there's a new upgrade tier, and milk tier.
And dungeons in the beta.


----------



## BurntTheCube (Oct 14, 2013)

CPS: 6,004,059,445.3


----------



## Carson (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone else still playing this?


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2013)

Carson said:


> Anyone else still playing this?


Nope. It gets boring after a while.


----------

